# Electric Yellow Cichlid fat



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hello I tried researching this myself firstly but couldnt seem to decide on what it was it had. I noticed the last couple days its belly was a bit bigger then usual. Today it is in corner of the tank and not moving too much. I cant tell if she is just chilling or if it is ok. I know the others wont leave the general side of the tank but they always group together in each of my tanks. I have 2 filters on my 55g about 9 big 6-8 inch older yellow labs in it. I just did a 50% water change approx and the ammonia was only .25 and nitrites also. Ph was about 7.3. I have tried to feed them a bit of a mixed diet of the cichlids pellets and flakes and such as some wont eat some kinds and others wont eat this kind. I will post a few pics of it. I feel bad like its struggling and i could remove it to a smaller tank i just dont know what to do is all.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/m ... t2_pt1.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What do the feces look like? This is not OK, but could be extreme overeating.


----------



## Crisco76 (Oct 2, 2017)

Honestly I check all the tanks multiple times a day and never saw anything to be concerned. woke up yesterday and it was struggling and today dead. I don't even feed these guys much once a day and they eat a combo of flakes, pellets all cichlid stuff. I am gonna keep a eye on it. Sometimes we never know and they just die and the rest do fine. Still sucks though when any die.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It's not a food thing...it's likely a stress thing. Take the fact that this happened as evidence even though you cannot see any aggression. If anyone is not eating everything with gusto, you have a general problem in your tank.

If you cannot see anything to improve in your stocking...call it water quality and continue to work on that.

Remember, a disease like bloat (not confirmed for you, but suspect) can start months before and take one fish every month until all are gone...even after the underlying problem is solved.


----------

